
Eve is a modern relational language for writing data-driven programs - tosh
http://witheve.com
======
IamCarbonMan
I honestly don't understand what's special about this. It's an entire compile-
to-JS language that just redoes what you can already do in JS. It's basically
LevelDB (plus a few existing LevelDB plugins) and MobX/Bacon/whatever FRP
library. I guess it makes it a little bit more approachable and removes some
boilerplate, but if you're not developing your entire SPA in Eve, you might as
well just use the exising Javascript FRP ecosystem.

------
minademian
this is interesting. but there's value in slogging through "old-school"
programming, complete with stacktraces, debugging, and battles with syntax.

------
pella
News: "Release: Eve v0.3 Preview 3"

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/eve-
talk/wvhMOt0nYqA/FmDbwf-...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/eve-
talk/wvhMOt0nYqA/FmDbwf-8CAAJ)

------
insulanian
Few questions:

1\. What is the run-time environment for Eve - what do I run an Eve program
in/on?

2\. Does it have a compiler?

3\. How does the development workflow look like?

4\. Where is the code stored - plain text files or some other format?

5\. Can you show a sample GitHub repo with some small program written in Eve?

~~~
pella
[1-4] check the: [http://play.witheve.com](http://play.witheve.com)

[5] check the examples:
[http://play.witheve.com/#/examples/](http://play.witheve.com/#/examples/)

------
tortarga
Eve is a serious game about internet spaceships.

